# frogface's frog room, in progress



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My frogs shared my junk room, until I moved them to a spare room and cleaned out the frog/junk room for a roommate that didn't move in. Now I have a clean slate to turn it into my frog room, without the junk part. 

Currently it's my computer room, projects room, and, crack room (sorry, inside joke). Here are pics of what I have to work with. The room is 10x15, I think. Don't recall the size of the bath and closet. Advice is welcome. 

General room. I figured frogs would go in here, with orchids in the window. It gets nice SW light. 














































Bathroom. Double sinks. I like to use one side for bleach soaks and the other side for rinsing. 


















Tub. Nice light comes in from that window. Thinking about doing viv plants in the tub. Some sort of portable greenhouse thingy. 









Linen closet. Hmm supplies? I do tend to pull those shelves out to support my tanks on wire racks, though. 









Walk in closet. I'm thinking bug cultures in here. 


















wire shelves up to the ceiling and an attic I've never been in. I'm afraid that if I push up that door, spiders will rain down on me. 









I wanted to tile it, first, but realized that I suck at DIY and can't afford to have someone do it for me. 

Ok what would you do with this space? I will probably start moving frogs over this weekend.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would rent it out and use the rent for more frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> I would rent it out and use the rent for more frogs.


But where would I put my frogs?! They're all cramped up in the tiny spare room. Besides, I decided I don't want people in my house, lol.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My current frog room (frog/junk room  ), 9x10. My orchids are languishing in that NE window :


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats!!! That has the makings of a nice frog room!! I like that it has that nice high ceiling with a fan. I wish I had that. 
Oh and that closet has a lot of room for bugs and tads!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Congrats!!! That has the makings of a nice frog room!! I like that it has that nice high ceiling with a fan. I wish I had that.
> Oh and that closet has a lot of room for bugs and tads!!!!


Yes, it gets lots of air movement with the high ceilings and the fan, and, lots of natural light. Just feels good and healthy in here, for frogs and plants. I'm thinking of keeping my computer in here so I can hang out with them while I waste time on the Internet.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogface said:


> Yes, it gets lots of air movement with the high ceilings and the fan, and, lots of natural light. Just feels good and healthy in here, for frogs and plants. I'm thinking of keeping my computer in here so I can hang out with them while I waste time on the Internet.


Take it from someone who has their computer in the frog room. DO IT!!! But make sure you have access to beverages, food, rest, etc. You'll be spending A LOT of time in the frog room. Make sure the Coast Guard sends a team in once in awhile to make sure you're still alive, because people will now go days without seeing you. lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Take it from someone who has their computer in the frog room. DO IT!!! But make sure you have access to beverages, food, rest, etc. You'll be spending A LOT of time in the frog room. Make sure the Coast Gaurd sends a team in once in awhile to make sure you're still alive, because people will now go days without seeing you. lol


Frog room is 2 steps away from kitchen, and, it has it's own bathroom. Now all I need is a cot


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

My frogs would be jealous to have a their own room and private bathroom


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Go for it, you will be happy in the end. If you rent it out you may get headaches, if you don't need the rental money get that room going breed frogs and sell frogs, no headaches there. Great size by the way, it will be a long while before you fill that room up, wish that were me for sure.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Looks like you have all the room you need! (I said that to myself when I got my viv last year. Now I wanna bigger one!) Try opening the attic door with a long stick, and stand out of falling spider range. You never know, there might be some glass panes up there that you can use to build a 6'x6'x6' monster viv!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm very excited about this room. If I run out of space, I can expand into the living room/frog room. 

Here is the artwork I've collected so far. Btw, I'm taking up a collection for a RedEyedTroyFrog painting http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/78359-giant-orange-oil-painting.html. 

Painting my niece did for me








Water color from my dad, over 10 years ago. Long before I got into PDFs. Maybe an omen. There's another picture like it, somewhere, with 2 different darts. I'll have to start digging through boxes. 








Two of Max's gorgeous photo prints http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/73167-frog-prints.html. They just need framing. I'm hoping to have the whole set some day.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The possibilities of your future frog room are making my brain do funny things....


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Heck yeah! Looks like its gonna be awesome.

posted from my phone - sorry for any errors


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Some of the men-folk in my family are coming this weekend to help me with yard work. They don't know it yet, but, they'll also be moving frog tanks. 

I'm hoping to talk them into building some sort of wooden frame/stand thing for the room. What I'm envisioning is something that would go around the perimeter of the room with tanks on top and room below for supplies or maybe more tanks. 



> The possibilities of your future frog room are making my brain do funny things....


Do tell, jacobi. What sort of funny things? Cool ideas for my room or just some sort of psychosis?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Probably a mixture of both 

Actually, something similar to what you mentioned. Wooden frame, attached to wall, perhaps even remove the sheetrock so you can attach directly to studs. Run some plumbing and wiring through the walls. No tanks on stands, except for maybe a 360° viewable tank in the middle of the room. Is it carpeted? Install tiles, easier to clean. Perhaps one side of the room given to 3-4 large tanks with a log cut into sections and positioned to give the optical illusion of one giant terrarium. Don't forget a stall for the unicorn, and a pond for the mermaids


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Honestly, nothing too special. I'm just jealous because that room is about the size of my apartment!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Probably a mixture of both
> 
> Actually, something similar to what you mentioned. Wooden frame, attached to wall, perhaps even remove the sheetrock so you can attach directly to studs. Run some plumbing and wiring through the walls. No tanks on stands, except for maybe a 360° viewable tank in the middle of the room. Is it carpeted? Install tiles, easier to clean. Perhaps one side of the room given to 3-4 large tanks with a log cut into sections and positioned to give the optical illusion of one giant terrarium. Don't forget a stall for the unicorn, and a pond for the mermaids


Love it!

I do want to install tile but I'm all thumbs when it comes to precision. Wait until you see my new vert tank with the home cut glass front, lol. However, the guys are very good at that stuff. I'm hoping they will see how beneficial tile would be in there and maybe tile it for me before they build the gigantic wooden tank stand. I want a drain put in the middle of the room too. My house is over a crawl space and should be easy enough to add a drain and drain hose under there. 

My house is really pretty small. This is the only large room. People are puzzled as to why I am putting the frogs in the big room and sleeping in the small one. Duh?! Why save the best room to sleep in? Normal people just don't get it, lol.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Fill it up with tanks and tinc's lol


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frogface said:


> My house is really pretty small.





jacobi said:


> that room is about the size of my apartment!


A small house in NC would be a multi-million dollar home in a city like NY.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Honestly, nothing too special. I'm just jealous because that room is about the size of my apartment!


You should move to Oklahoma. You can get 1500 sq feet for $150,000 out here


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

What a fantastic room. I am so excited for you! So many opportunites and so much space. 

I have a frog/junk room. It limits me to two racks and um 5 tubs now, and a closet full of crap. I have to tear through the junk yet again this weekend. It is getting old.

You may want to consider baker's racks for now until you settle on where you want everything. Why? Because should you change your mind about tank set up and size, we men don't like to build things twice. We are lucky just to get it done the first time


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> What a fantastic room. I am so excited for you! So many opportunites and so much space.
> 
> I have a frog/junk room. It limits me to two racks and um 5 tubs now, and a closet full of crap. I have to tear through the junk yet again this weekend. It is getting old.
> 
> You may want to consider baker's racks for now until you settle on where you want everything. Why? Because should you change your mind about tank set up and size, we men don't like to build things twice. We are lucky just to get it done the first time


LOL I understand, Zoomie. This weekend we'll move the the tanks on their racks (they are on baker's racks, mostly). They haven't met the frogs, yet. Hopefully, they'll be so overcome by my frogs beauty, that they'll be clammoring to come back and build stuff for them. We'll see. I'd better start baking cookies or something for bribery. Oh! Maybe some delicious silicone flavored bread


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Cookies are good for baiting men. Bacon is better !

Hopefully, Mrs. Zoomie and I will be able to make your next get together and check out the new digs !


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> We are lucky just to get it done the first time


LOL! Hey! I resemble that comment!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogface said:


> My house is really pretty small. This is the only large room. People are puzzled as to why I am putting the frogs in the big room and sleeping in the small one. Duh?! Why save the best room to sleep in? Normal people just don't get it, lol.


This is the personal trainer in me speaking... most people spend WAY too much time in their bedrooms, and mess up their sleep cycles without knowing it. Many athletes have nothing in their bedroom except a bed. I was reading a funny article a while ago, a home decor magazine was showing the interior of an athletes home, and the photographer had them move furniture into the room coz there was nothing in it...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I assure you, my decision is all about frogs and nothing about personal training or athletics or exercise of any kind


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

jacobi said:


> This is the personal trainer in me speaking... most people spend WAY too much time in their bedrooms, and mess up their sleep cycles without knowing it. Many athletes have nothing in their bedroom except a bed. I was reading a funny article a while ago, a home decor magazine was showing the interior of an athletes home, and the photographer had them move furniture into the room coz there was nothing in it...


Mine is mostly empty, but that's cause I'm lazy and don't want to buy crap to put in there and then have to clean around it. Why do personal trainers say not to hang out in your bedroom?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> Mine is mostly empty, but that's cause I'm lazy and don't want to buy crap to put in there and then have to clean around it. Why do personal trainers say not to hang out in your bedroom?


Its not that personal trainers say that... I've only ever recommended that people try to go to sleep at a regular time. Its a pain dealing with my clients in terms of exercise and hearing them complain about their diets, you think I want to hear them go on about their TVs??? lol

There is a correlation between the quality of a persons sleep and their recovery from stress, either work or exercise induced. As a generalization, the majority of people do not sleep properly. This is for several reasons. First of all, how many of the people reading this wake up early in the morning on weekdays, and sleep in very late on weekends, then stay up very late Friday and/or Saturday night? That alone messes with your sleep pattern. Add to that the prevalence of having a TV or screen in your bedroom, and watching a movie, show, news, or whatever at night in your bed, and not only are you training your body to be alert and awake when you should be tired and ready to go to sleep, but the bright light from the screen can actually interfere with your circadian rhythm, further interfering with your sleep pattern. There have been several studies done on this, again, I dont have them on hand, but I can try to find them if anybody's interested. Some people even have a difficult time falling asleep with the TV off! 
So, what many athletes do is remove anything that can interfere with their sleep pattern from their bedroom, be it TVs, flatscreens, computers etc. There are some who remove absolutely everything from their bedroom and have nothing but a bed and nightstand. 
For the record, I have a big flatscreen, 4 vivariums, and containers of constantly chirping crickets in my bedroom  I still manage to go to the gym every day at 6am, but I definitely feel the difference between now, and before I was married (wife wanted a TV in the bedroom. I said fine, I'm dragging you to the gym with me at 6am) in terms of my alertness during the day and sleep quality.

Edit: Wow. I posted and reread my post. Frogface, I'm sorry to hijack your post like that! If anybody wants to continue this, we should move it to the lounge.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel I must chime in on this.  It is not having a TV in the room that messes with sleep, it is having the TV turned on. Anything that produces sound can interfere with sleep. However, TV's and computers produce a special kind of light. It is the blue light that tends to be most related to sleep problems. There are research articles that show that blue light has a direct impact on how the Suprachiasmatic Nucleus functions. Specifically, blue light seems to cause the brain to stop the release of melatonin. Melatonin is what makes you "feel sleepy". So, watching TV in bed can reduce the release of this hormone and make it more difficult to fall asleep. So, it isn't the items in the room, it is the light produced. 

Now, for sounds. A quite room does help with better sleep. A bigger problem is drinking alcohol or medication. Most people drink alcohol to fall asleep. However, alcohol has a direct impact on the stages of our sleep cycles. The change of time is certain sleep stages causes us to feel less rested and alcohol as a direct effect on those stages. So, no alcohol or caffeine several hours before bed. This mixed with good exercise during they day leads to the best sleep.

Jacobi, I did notice something else that may be a big problem. You mentioned you slept better before you got married.........I don't think I need science to support what may be the biggest problem. HA HA 




jacobi said:


> There is a correlation between the quality of a persons sleep and their recovery from stress, either work or exercise induced. As a generalization, the majority of people do not sleep properly. This is for several reasons. First of all, how many of the people reading this wake up early in the morning on weekdays, and sleep in very late on weekends, then stay up very late Friday and/or Saturday night? That alone messes with your sleep pattern. Add to that the prevalence of having a TV or screen in your bedroom, and watching a movie, show, news, or whatever at night in your bed, and not only are you training your body to be alert and awake when you should be tired and ready to go to sleep, but the bright light from the screen can actually interfere with your circadian rhythm, further interfering with your sleep pattern. There have been several studies done on this, again, I dont have them on hand, but I can try to find them if anybody's interested. Some people even have a difficult time falling asleep with the TV off!
> 
> So, what many athletes do is remove anything that can interfere with their sleep pattern from their bedroom, be it TVs, flatscreens, computers etc. There are some who remove absolutely everything from their bedroom and have nothing but a bed and nightstand.
> 
> For the record, I have a big flatscreen, 4 vivariums, and containers of constantly chirping crickets in my bedroom  I still manage to go to the gym every day at 6am, but I definitely feel the difference between now, and before I was married (wife wanted a TV in the bedroom. I said fine, I'm dragging you to the gym with me at 6am) in terms of my alertness during the day and sleep quality.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for that clarification. It takes me forever to type when I'm trying to get a point across, so unless I'm really aggro I just blather 

You're right about the TV needing to be on to interfere with sleep, but what many people tend to do is start watching, and not turn it off till their movie or show is done. And then, sometimes find themselves wide awake, so... they start something else!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Jacobi, I did notice something else that may be a big problem. You mentioned you slept better before you got married.........I don't think I need science to support what may be the biggest problem. HA HA


NO COMMENT   

Please excuse me, this is being typed as my wife chases me around the house swatting me with a pillow.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Most people drink alcohol to fall asleep.


Now there is a statement I have never heard before. Certainly I've heard that there are people who will have a drink if having trouble sleeping. I would like to see the studies that say that the majority of people regularly have to drink before they can fall asleep. I'm not buying it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't worry about the hijack, jacobi. This is interesting. 

I used to drink a glass of wine to help me fall asleep until my doctor told me it was doing the opposite. So now I drink wine to wake up! (just kidding about the second part)


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

What's a matter with you people. You drink alcohol to get drunk


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Now there is a statement I have never heard before. Certainly I've heard that there are people who will have a drink if having trouble sleeping. I would like to see the studies that say that the majority of people regularly have to drink before they can fall asleep. I'm not buying it.


Ever hear of NyQuil? Well, the original formula.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

dtfleming said:


> What's a matter with you people. You drink alcohol to get drunk


LOL! Well, a lot of non alcoholics say they drink it to "relax". They often "relax" before bedtime.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Ever hear of NyQuil? Well, the original formula.


Are you saying most people drink NyQuil to fall asleep? The original formula was 25% alcohol and a dose is 2 tablespoons. That means a dose had a whopping 1.5 teaspoons of alcohol in it. I think that's about equivalent to a swallow of beer. It's the antihistamines that make you tired.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

While ethanol is a depressant and might help you to fall asleep, it actually disrupts your REM cycles and reduces the overall quality of your sleep
Medscape: Medscape Access


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Are you saying most people drink NyQuil to fall asleep? The original formula was 25% alcohol and a dose is 2 tablespoons. That means a dose had a whopping 1.5 teaspoons of alcohol in it. I think that's about equivalent to a swallow of beer. It's the antihistamines that make you tired.


I will stand corrected. Most people drink at 8 a.m. and not 8 p.m. You are right and I am wrong.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> It's the antihistamines that make you tired.


Wikipedia on the role of antihistamines in sleep:
Histamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mechanism of action:
Animation on histamine release and antihistamines mechanism of action | Pharmacology Corner | CME at Pharmacology Corner


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> While ethanol is a depressant and might help you to fall asleep, it actually disrupts your REM cycles and reduces the overall quality of your sleep
> Medscape: Medscape Access


Thank you hypostatic. Maybe the seniors on the board will listen to you ha-ha


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My sincerest apologies. I have been informed that someone is a Ph.D and I am not. Therefor, I have no right to question an incorrect statement. Apparently, I am not a peer and therefore cannot have an opinion on if it is true or not that most people require the use of alcohol in order to sleep. 
You can throw all the studies in the world at me about how alcohol can influence sleep, either positively or negatively. That, in no way, proves the statement, "Most people drink alcohol to fall asleep". 
Neither does pointing out that most people who do drink, do so at night. Of course, most people work during the day but what do I know, I don't even have a Ph.D.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> My sincerest apologies. I have been informed that someone is a Ph.D and I am not. Therefor, I have no right to question an incorrect statement. Apparently, I am not a peer and therefore cannot have an opinion on if it is true or not that most people require the use of alcohol in order to sleep.
> You can throw all the studies in the world at me about how alcohol can influence sleep, either positively or negatively. That. in no way, proves the statement "Most people drink alcohol to fall asleep".
> Neither does pointing out that most people who do drink, do so at night. Of course, most people work during the day but what do I know, I don't even have a Ph.D.


Since this is about me, I will publicly clarify my statement as it was never intended to go so far out of hand. I thought that was clear when I made the reference about him being married.

1. You are correct. Out of everyone who drinks alcohol most do not drink it is not to "fall asleep". The most common report for drinking is to take an edge off or to relax. The most common method to help sleep is medication. I will accept that my sentence was not clear on who drinks for what reason.

2. Alcohol is one of the most common self-medication techniques out there for people who have difficulty sleeping. People with sleep disorders often report trying alcohol before going to the doctor. Does NyQuil need alcohol to work? No. Why do most people think it works better? A large number believe it is the alcohol in the formula.

3. I still think of you as a peer because I will be the first to say that initials do not make someone better than another. Yes, I believe you know way more than me about frogs. So, can I be a peer in frogs?  

4. I blame jacobi for getting off topic in this thread ha-ha! Thanks for ruining our friendship jacobi  Bad jacob! That is a joke. I still think of you as a friend (if people can be friends on a web board), Pumilo.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you, forgiven and moving on.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you fellas are finished, I'm taking my thread back 

Got my yard mowed, my trees trimmed, free lunch, and my frog tanks moved! What is this next to my computer? Could it be my Lorenzo tank? Why yes, yes it is!









I'm pretty well pooped right now, so no more pics today. I'm hoping to have the frogs and orchids all settled in tomorrow.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> If you fellas are finished, I'm taking my thread back


We just wanted to demonstrate what happens when you make us wait that long between posts, Kris.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey nice mouse pad!! Where can I get one of those? lol


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You really need to attend Lorenzo Anonymous meetings! Not only are your poor Lorenzo now never going to be free of you staring, your computer background has a Lorenzo on it. You probably even have them on your clothing as well.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> You really need to attend Lorenzo Anonymous meetings! Not only are your poor Lorenzo now never going to be free of you staring, your computer background has a Lorenzo on it. You probably even have them on your clothing as well.


I bet the name of her male Lorenzo is.....Lorenzo


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I bet the name of her male Lorenzo is.....Lorenzo


Actualy I think she named him Cheech!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Actualy I think she named him Cheech!


Dave's not here man

No it's me, Dave


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Jon, you were right. I am never going to leave this room. In fact, I'll be moving my kitchen table in here, once all the tanks are situated. 

Here are some updated pics. Still a lot to do and one wall that clearly needs much larger shelving for many more tanks. 

Oh! Btw, when my family was here, yesterday, to help me get my outdoor jungle under control and move my tanks, my dad said (unsolicited) you need to get some tile or vinyl down in this room. So, the seed has been planted, muahahah. 

Ignore the cheap clamp-lamp lighting. Some day they will be replaced by fancy LEDs.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very Nice! Where is the computer?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Very Nice! Where is the computer?


Why it's right next to the Lorenzo tank, of course


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good, Kris!

You need to invest in a computer/office chair.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> Looking good, Kris!
> 
> You need to invest in a computer/office chair.


LOL yea. I keep telling myself that this uncomfortable wooden chair will keep me from wasting too much time on the Internet. It's a lie.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, so you need a nice, ergonomic, frog room chair.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Kris, room looks great. I don't have a very good look, but I think I'm excited to see how that vert on the left turns out. What are you putting in it?



jeeperrs said:


> Does NyQuil need alcohol to work? No. Why do most people think it works better? A large number believe it is the alcohol in the formula.


As long as Doug feels like being picky and getting into semantics... what a large number of people believe does not actually affect the truth of the matter. A large (majority, even) believed the sun revolved around the earth, but that didn't make it true. Also, a large number (a majority) of Americans voted for Bush... twice... that didn't make it right. 

Sorry, dude... but I these are my favorite type of logical fallacies....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The vert on the left is for my Phyllomedusa tomopterna. It's a 29g. I stalled about half way though because I got distracted. Ready to get it finished now. The small vert next to it is for my El Dorado froglets who have been getting on their parents nerves 

I moved that lone baker's rack to the end of the line of tanks against the wall. now that spot is bare. I'm going to hold it for something neat. Dunno what, but, I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogface said:


> LOL yea. I keep telling myself that this uncomfortable wooden chair will keep me from wasting too much time on the Internet. It's a lie.


That stiff wooden chair looks like some sort of medieval torture device. You're gonna be spending a lot of time in there..maybe a nice swiveling, reclining chair. You can swivel quickly to catch frogs calling.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you see the picture with the mirror leaning up against the wall? That mirror actually goes on the back of my computer table. I'll be able to watch them without turning around, muahaha. 

Although a comfy chair would be nice too.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Again I must say FA , you need an intervention!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Although a comfy chair would be nice too.


Hmm! She is made of harder stuff! Cardinal Fang! Fetch...THE COMFY CHAIR!

The...Comfy Chair?

So you think you are strong because you can survive the soft cushions. Well, we shall see. Biggles! Put her in the Comfy Chair!
Now -- you will stay in the Comfy Chair until lunch time, with only a cup of coffee at eleven. [whispered] Is that really all it is?

Yes, lord.

I see. I suppose we make it worse by shouting a lot, do we? Confess, woman. Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Hmm! She is made of harder stuff! Cardinal Fang! Fetch...THE COMFY CHAIR!
> 
> The...Comfy Chair?
> 
> ...


Um. Doug? Are you OK?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Um. Doug? Are you OK?


*NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!*


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks great, Kris ! All the glorious room.

And I agree. Drag the kitchen table in there. Chesney has a table in one of her two frog rooms and I silently cuss her every time I drag tad cups out for feeding.

Just add a deep sink and TADA !


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't imagine what it will be like when you have kids with how much you watch the frogs ha-ha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> I can't imagine what it will be like when you have kids with how much you watch the frogs ha-ha


Hah! jeeperrs didn't you know I'm old? I dodged the 'kids' bullet (and it wasn't easy, lol). So, yea, from here on out, these are the kids


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

very nice man! super jealous


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Hah! jeeperrs didn't you know I'm old? I dodged the 'kids' bullet (and it wasn't easy, lol). So, yea, from here on out, these are the kids


Aww, now I feel like you're missing out. Maybe I could send Max and Camille over there for a week or 78.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't worry, I dodged them too...but I am not old. Well, is 34 old?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Don't worry, I dodged them too...but I am not old. Well, is 34 old?


Nope


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Like the build so far! Seems your lorenzos are the hearts of your collection.

C'mon kids aren't that bad. . . I think . . .


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Good work Kris. The only frog room I know with en suite bathroom and walk-in closet! I'm sure the Lorenzos will be swooning in there soon and you'll be swimming in tadpoles!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, Kris! That could really be a gorgeous frog room! I'm green with envy!

But, yes...you definitely need a table in there. I've got a small table (about 2 1/2 x 4) that I use for everything from building tanks, to shipping frogs, to entertaining everyone who bugs me while I'm in my room. I couldn't live without it!

...and ditch the wooden chair for a comfy computer chair. That's nothing but simple self-torture! (I've been asking for a recliner for my frog room...but no-go so far. Lol!)


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I suggest a little dorm fridge....it will save thousands of needless trips to the kitchen. Plus you can put your supplements, bug burger, mushrooms etc in there.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

All the possibilities. Like others said, it gets the mind going. I like the challenges of trying some DIY stuff(finances prevents too much!). If finances allow, then some custom-built cabinets or shelving for a nice, clean uniform look all the way across. Doing a little custom wiring with switches to control a lot of the lights and features. Tapping into the water lines in the bathroom with an RO system for plumbing into the water needed. For example, I did a DIY automatic water top-off system for one of my saltwater aquariums and I'd love to be able to plumb a system to my viv for my waterfall system. (Mind going further now...I'd like to do the top-off in the form of mist or "rain" in the tanks). The 360 degree tank in the middle would be awesome. Some kind of clean work station in the room. All supplies kept out of sight in all that wonderful storage you have in the walk-in closet and linen closet. Maybe a wire shelving system put over the the tub with a hand held shower head for easy watering and draining of plant cuttings and such. That's just the beginnings of 10 minutes of thinking. I have to get to bed now, but, OH YEAH, the mind will continue to churn as I go to sleep.

Very nice. Very jealous. Good luck and enjoy!

Also, it'd be like building a viv, but on a much grander scale. A whole lot of planning, thinking, and adjusting the plans...it's got great potential to be absolutely awesome!

-Chris.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Like the build so far! Seems your lorenzos are the hearts of your collection.
> 
> C'mon kids aren't that bad. . . I think . . .


Yes, I love my Lorenzos. There is nothing like your first frog. 

Btw, I really like kids. Some of my favorites are on this board!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am loving having my computer in my frog room! As I sit here, the galacts are calling, the leucs are calling, the pums are calling, the sirensis are calling. The tincs are calling, too, but I can't hear them lol. 

This weekend I'll finish up my tree frog tank and my gecko tank (that's right, gecko. I'm branching out). Then I get all the supplies and stuff into their place, move in the kitchen table, and ta da! 

I'll up date once I get it all done.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Done yet?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hah! Very, very close. Just need to finish up a couple new tanks.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Any new pics of your room


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, things keep changing. Maybe there's never a time that a frog room is really done, lol. I've got the neighborhood kids coming over to see it, soon, so I'd better hurry


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Getting kids interested is awesome.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi kris,man what a beautiful room,its stunning. 
Darlin' have i got to pop over from here to tile that floor for you,i thought you would have had a dozen beefy male froggers over there by now,cutting tiles and slamming them down all manly like,maybe a damsel in distress is not the same over there,(have i dropped a big enough hint to them yet mate ).
oh i worked out the chair alcohol/ conudrum:the chair keeps you awake,this way you can drink more spend more time talking to us and without falling asleep,in an alcohol induced stupor,also means more time spent with froggies.

Kris i'll behave and be serious now and throw in the useful bits i know to be true ,get someone to tile the floor, its a seriously good move sooner or later water will get split in there.,Bolt all racks to the wall,i have 2 broken vivs i mended here,they came from a frogger whose rack fell over,imagine that, it would break my heart. Definitely get a working height table...work top in there,just stupidly useful,deck that cupboard out for at least one section of your feeders. and another for all your tads to live on. Throw in a dehumidifier for one day when you finish stocking it out,or maybe before then. i'd probably have a draw under the "working table" for all my essentially froggy tools,you know turkey baster tweezers,the spare turkey baster,bottle of JD,(sorry),you know what i mean though. oh and yes,Kris that window is free light thats going to have another table for all those growing in plants,cutting brom pups untill their vivs are ready. Sorted
Now back to the beginning
wow what a beautiful room
best
Stu


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts but this looks awesome! 

To go along with your other art you should put a nice big frog/rainforest mural on the wall!!! I did a kind of mural on my wall with chalk pastels once, then sprayed over it with clear spray paint and it worked like a charm. This was fun because I like working with chalk pastels. 

And of course...you should get more tanks/frogs now that you have the room haha. Anyway, cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Kris, I know you've had your hands absolutely full lately. I was just wondering how the progress was going on your frog room. I'd imagine it's had to take the back burner lately, huh? For a project that cool and that big, then I think it's better to take your time anyways to allow lots of planning and thoughts into getting it how you want the first time. Much better to go slow than to rush with regrets.

Keep us posted. I haven't forgot about this sweet project of yours!

Good luck!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea, I've been distracted by a couple things.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

What have you been sittin on your ass the last few months!!!
C`mon sister move it!

John


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupdate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LMAO! I got a little sidetracked and then forgot all about it. Strangely, I was thinking, just today, that I should finish and post pics.


----------

